# ....if I hear "your dog is too thin" again !!!!!



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

I mean I am the furthest thing from a dog expert there is. But a wee bit of common sense goes a long way.

If you want to know the accurate look of an pet then go look at its wild counterpart to get some perspective of what normal shape is.

Anyways, here are some body shots.... he turned 8 months he is 21" at the withers , head is 19.5" and weighs 55lbs .... he is definitely not a stockier type APBT ...but then again they aren't supposed to be lol

I am just sick and tired of people tell me my dog is too skinny and I had 2 this week and surprise surprise one has a fat dog. (the mix that I am getting actually as Samson s companion) .....gets frustrating.














































he look thin to you???? I feed him 28-34% protein kibble, never junk , never unhealthy treats.... and I try my best to keep him in the shape he should naturally be. Only exercise he gets is playing in backyard and 2 mile walks a couple times a week.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

he looks well to be and hes only 8months old so he will muscle up when hes over 12 months.more or less every pit ive seen looks like this at this age.

dont worry bro bet there dogs cant keep up with yours


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

soon as his girlfriend Delilah comes home in 2 weeks he s gonna get a ton of exercise because they run back and forth the length of the backyard dozens of times at full speeds. so depending on amount of exercise i may increase his food or not.... i just watch his ribs and if i can see a slight undulation underneath because of ribs he s in proper shape.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just hate enows! (Cos 'E knows everything)!
Some people just look through different coloured glasses. They're there- what you gonna do? As long as you know and the real people that matter know: who cares?
If they aren't interested in learning, then you don't have to worry about teaching. 
"Don't cast your pearls before swine...........". 
Keep on lovin your boy the way we all know you do.

PS: He looks great!!!!!!!!! 

Hey, good to have you back.


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh... he is just the most adorable thing <3 can I bring him home? Please? Me and Odyssey will look after him well! 

But seriously, he is a good looking dog. If he looked like a ripped filled out adult at 8 months it would be cause for concern. My girls ears still didn't know what they were doing at 8 months, lol



> I just hate enows! (Cos 'E knows everything)!


This is great; never heard this one before!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I get that ALL THE TIME with my girl! People are just used to seeing fat unworked house pets not a real athletic looking dog  your boy looks fine for a pup.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

A wise person once told me, "If someone calls your dog skinny, take it as a compliment."


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

He is creaking emaciated!!!!!

J/k

If you have an APBT you might as well get used to it. You can only try to educated people. You will be hearing a lot he is skinny over his lifetime.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

between Indie's cropped ears and thin, muscular physique, I get the question "did you just rescue her?" a lot. Then when I tell them she's my show dog, and I've had her since 9 weeks.. they either open up and listen, or walk away just as ignorant as they were before.
As long as they don't call animal control, I could care less what they think.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG someone should call AC on you for starving that pup. lol He has a beautiful body and he will most likely fill out as he grows older by getting more muscular. Nice job keep it up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a handsome boy! Just wait til your girl gets there and she starts to tone up as well. They will be surprised at what their dog used to look like I am sure!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's looking good. People tell me Ecko is skinny too. I keep him fit, not fat. LOL!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

He's Looking good Rodrigo!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks guys. yeah i cannot wait til hsi gf gets to us..... he has no idea how happy he is going to be. i just want to make him happy and they play so well and so hard that its great exercise that i cant provide him with my slow walks. 

i love him so much i cant express it properly


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

my pals was like yours at that age hes around 18month now and it is muscled up big time just blew up with age and exercise.its a normal look for a dog hes age people want big dogs the min they are born lol


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

He looks good to me. Very nice looking boy, forget what other people think.


----------

